# Killington is opening



## Savemeasammy (Nov 1, 2014)

IT'S ON.

Season Pass holders and Express Card holders, join us Monday, November 3, 2014, to kick off the winter season right. The first runs of the 2014-15 season are yours and yours alone. No day tickets will be sold.

For the rest of you snow-deprived wanderers, winter begins Tuesday, November 4, 2014, and we'll be skiing and riding until the warm spring sun sends us away. As always, Mother Nature calls the shots, but she's been good to us so far.

Get the full details, the current conditions, and for the love of winter get that gear ready. We'll see you on the hill. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 1, 2014)

To those of you who will be able to go - passholders - I will be looking forward to hearing about it.  Please rub it in 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if they open for a few hours tomorrow afternoon despite what the report says.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if they open for a few hours tomorrow afternoon despite what the report says.



I hope they do.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 1, 2014)

There was also mention in the release of park features so I'd guess they plan on having both Rime & Reason open. I'm so excited but I won't be there Mon. even though I could with my pass.


----------



## WzGy44 (Nov 1, 2014)

Still no love for the desk jockeys!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2014)

Stoked they are open....but i'll break in my pass when I see TTB.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 1, 2014)

Thinking about tuesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 1, 2014)

I am thinking of Monday.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 1, 2014)

Express cards are $89.  Not prohibitive especially if you're already planning on going a few times.


----------



## mishka (Nov 1, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I am thinking of Monday.



lets do Tuesday


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Nov 1, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Thinking about tuesday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same here Steveo!


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 1, 2014)

FYI: Monday is only for Season Pass holders and Express Pass holders.  I'm betting they run the lift Sunday PM for the employees and the locals so that they can scoop Sunday River.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 1, 2014)

mishka said:


> lets do Tuesday


 It will more crowded and Monday should be free with express card.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 1, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> Express cards are $89.  Not prohibitive especially if you're already planning on going a few times.


I paid $59 for express card.


----------



## mishka (Nov 1, 2014)

Puck it said:


> It will more crowded and Monday should be free with express card.



free is a good price but I don't have express card. Also I doubt midweek even at the opening will be much crowd


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 1, 2014)

Killington dropped the price of the Express Card this year, but also are not making the first day free.  Cost-wise, it was a wash.  Their website says that all Express Card users (Adult/Senior/Junior) will be dinged for $25.  Upper Great Northern is not open, so it will be a walk both ways to and from the top of K1 to the top of the North Ridge.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Killington dropped the price of the Express Card this year, but also are not making the first day free.  Cost-wise, it was a wash.  Their website says that all Express Card users (Adult/Senior/Junior) will be dinged for $25.  Upper Great Northern is not open, so it will be a walk both ways to and from the top of K1 to the top of the North Ridge.


7th day is free with the EC.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 1, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Their website says that all Express Card users (Adult/Senior/Junior) will be dinged for $25.


Not a bad deal for Express Card holders & it counts towards the free day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if they open for a few hours tomorrow afternoon despite what the report says.



It really is ridiculous how concerned they are with marketing smoke & mirrors.

They should just open on September 30th every year for "grass turns" on the bunny slope and call it a day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2014)

It's not marketing smoke & mirrors, it's what their most vocal clientele wants.  1st to open, last to close is VERY important to some K skiers.  Badge of honor.

killingtonzone.com will implode if Sunday River takes the first to open title back this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> It's not marketing smoke & mirrors, it's what their most vocal clientele wants.  1st to open, last to close is VERY important to some K skiers.  Badge of honor.
> 
> killingtonzone.com will implode if Sunday River takes the first to open title back this year.



A good race is good for all skiers imho.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2014)

absolutely.  rising tide lifts all boats


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

IMHO, if more than one area opens on the same day, the tiebreaker is decided by which area did not require waking to/from the lift.


----------



## WzGy44 (Nov 2, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> IMHO, if more than one area opens on the same day, the tiebreaker is decided by which area did not require waking to/from the lift.




Sleep skiing sure is an early season favorite of mine.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 2, 2014)

Puck it said:


> It will more crowded and Monday should be free with express card.



Yea forgot tues is Election Day ,,last time I slayed the WROD was with you, Andy, and DHS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 2, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Yea forgot tues is Election Day ,,last time I slayed the WROD was with you, Andy, and DHS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Two years ago.


----------



## mishka (Nov 2, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Yea forgot tues is Election Day ,



what election day has to do with crowds at K on Tuesday?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 2, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> Express cards are $89.  Not prohibitive especially if you're already planning on going a few times.



They are free for Veteran's, (and active duty) Bring your DD 214


----------



## powhunter (Nov 2, 2014)

That's awesome K does that most other resorts require you to be active duty or retired even if you were in combat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 2, 2014)

K maybe Tuesday since the first day is not free express card holders.


----------



## Tin (Nov 2, 2014)

North Ridge Cam is iced over...damn it. SR is going wild for T2B. Interesting plan this year.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 2, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> IT'S ON.
> 
> Season Pass holders and Express Card holders, join us Monday, November 3, 2014, to kick off the winter season right. The first runs of the 2014-15 season are yours and yours alone. No day tickets will be sold.
> 
> ...



Is this the first time you have started a thread in a 1,000+ posts?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 2, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Is this the first time you have started a thread in a 1,000+ posts?



No.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Puck it said:


> K maybe Tuesday since the first day is not free express card holders.


50% off whatever the early season rate will be. Since they're charging express cards $25 Monday my guess is the early season rate will be $50.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> 50% off whatever the early season rate will be. Since they're charging express cards $25 Monday my guess is the early season rate will be $50.


$49 is the usual rate for the few years.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 2, 2014)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Same here Steveo!



I will be up with Johnnypoach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 2, 2014)

Winds are suppose to be ridiculous tomorrow. Tuesday looks much better.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 2, 2014)

Don't forget the half price voucher is in play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Nov 2, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Don't forget the half price voucher is in play


what voucher?

btw wawa pass holders 50% at K


----------



## giantfan (Nov 2, 2014)

What time do you all think Sunday and Killington will open at? 
From SR: 
"Check back here around 7am tomorrow and we'll have a more definite opening time with more details."
From Killington:
"The first turns of the season will be dedicated exclusively to Season Pass and Express Card holders, and opening time will be determined early Monday morning and announced right here in the Conditions Report."


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

mishka said:


> what voucher?
> 
> btw wawa pass holders 50% at K


Think he means the 2 for 1's.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Think he means the 2 for 1's.



There were some 50% off weekday (25% peak/weekend) ones available also


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> There were some 50% off weekday (25% peak/weekend) ones available also


Yeah I know. Got a few of them for my friends. I wouldn't use them now. They're far more valuble when K goes to regular season rates. They are good until 3/31 unlike the 2fers that expire Dec. 14


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

11am opening tomorrow.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Yeah I know. Got a few of them for my friends. I wouldn't use them now. They're far more valuble when K goes to regular season rates. They are good until 3/31 unlike the 2fers that expire Dec. 14



i agree. If you're a single you just need to find another in the parking lot. Of course you know that as well. 
It is amazing some times though that people look at you strange like you are selling heroin and want nothing to do with you. With the 2fers i am always looking for another person because my family is five.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> i agree. If you're a single you just need to find another in the parking lot. Of course you know that as well.
> It is amazing some times though that people look at you strange like you are selling heroin and want nothing to do with you. With the 2fers i am always looking for another person because my family is five.


Yep, a friend & me had a hard time giving away ski free vouchers one day at K. We weren't even asking for any money. We still laugh about it sometimes. I've told this story before but we approached a group of four guys & offered it to them. The guy told us he couldn't use them because they were a group of four & we had only three ski free vouchers.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 3, 2014)

Its official.SR is the first to open.K to open in 2 hours with I'm sure plenty of walking.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 3, 2014)

The new Peak lodge cam is nice.Right now it has a great view of the Gondi running looking towards North Ridge.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 3, 2014)

Pres Smith comments on opening day.
http://www.wptz.com/news/vermont-new-york/burlington/killington-opens-for-the-season/29497334?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=wptz


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> i agree. If you're a single you just need to find another in the parking lot. Of course you know that as well.
> It is amazing some times though that people look at you strange like you are selling heroin and want nothing to do with you. With the 2fers i am always looking for another person because my family is five.




Been there done that.  Generally never had a problem except while at Killington last season.  Hell half the people didn't speak good English and were in avoidance mode.  We have several 2 fers at different mountains with an odd number again so we shall see!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 3, 2014)

*Thought this was funny*

Found this on their Facebook page.




*Killington Resort*

20 hours ago

Ever wonder how we open so early?


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 3, 2014)

Do the stairs become a park feature midseason?


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Do the stairs become a park feature midseason?



That would be funny!  HUGE Liability!  Once T2B is available they shut down the stairs.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Do the stairs become a park feature midseason?


Before the stairs it was a popular traverse from K-peak to the top of the Glade chair. The other routes cut in lower. They didn't need to cut many trees to put in the stairs if at all.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 4, 2014)

Regarding steamboat1's comment: I was told that it cost $60K to install the Peak Stairway.  Chris Nyberg, then CEO, was quoted as saying, they made back their money in the first two weeks it was used.

Commenting on the photo posted by sikskier: First thing in the AM on Nov. 3, there was a huge traffic jam going down the steps.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope this forecast gets colder for K hard to make snow in the next few days I give them and all who are making snow now thanks and hopefully in a 3 weeks or less I make a trek to K or Jiminy once several trails are open to justify spending gas money and travel.



RECREATIONAL FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
316 AM EST TUE NOV 4 2014


THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACKS OF NEW YORK AND
THE NORTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT...

.TODAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS IN THE
AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE MID 40S. WEST WINDS 10 TO 25 MPH...
BECOMING SOUTHWEST AT 25 TO 40 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. 
.TONIGHT...CLOUDY. RAIN SHOWERS LIKELY. LOWS IN THE UPPER 30S.
SOUTHWEST WINDS 35 TO 50 MPH. 
.WEDNESDAY...CLOUDY IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING PARTLY SUNNY. A
CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS IN THE MORNING. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 30S. WEST
WINDS 30 TO 45 MPH...DECREASING TO 25 TO 35 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. 

.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR THE SOUTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS OF
VERMONT...

.TODAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 40S. WEST WINDS 10 TO
20 MPH...BECOMING SOUTHWEST AT 20 TO 35 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. 
.TONIGHT...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS. LOWS IN THE UPPER 30S.
SOUTHWEST WINDS 30 TO 45 MPH. 
.WEDNESDAY...CLOUDY IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING PARTLY SUNNY. A
CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS IN THE MORNING. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 40S. WEST
WINDS 30 TO 40 MPH...DECREASING TO 25 TO 30 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. 













$$


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 4, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Regarding steamboat1's comment: I was told that it cost $60K to install the Peak Stairway.  Chris Nyberg, then CEO, was quoted as saying, they made back their money in the first two weeks it was used.


That's construction costs. The path that the stairs are on has been there a long time. Like I said it was a popular traverse that came in at the top of the glade chair instead of the other trails that come in lower on Great Northern.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 4, 2014)

More comedy from the Beast:
Currently, were using the Peak Walkway to and from open terrain in the North Ridge area to help get those legs back in prime condition


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 4, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> That's construction costs. The path that the stairs are on has been there a long time. Like I said it was a *popular traverse* that came in at the top of the glade chair instead of the other trails that come in lower on Great Northern.



I sure wouldn't have called it a "popular traverse."  I tended to use it when I was too lazy to climb to the top of Catwalk.  When I used it, it was very narrow with a nasty double fall line.  I suspect they had to at least double its width to build the stairway.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 4, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> I sure wouldn't have called it a "popular traverse."  I tended to use it when I was too lazy to climb to the top of Catwalk.  When I used it, it was very narrow with a nasty double fall line.  I suspect they had to at least double its width to build the stairway.


I would think there would be a long permitting process for cutting trees for expanding trails especially at high elevation on state forest land. As far as I'm aware that didn't occur.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2014)

$50 to much to ask customers to general public yes discussion held last night by others who only go once to 3 times in a season for upper, middle lower trail . they don't look for discounts online the go up for 30 dollars that one I opinion is anyway . great to k get a jump and due smart thing props to management and owners listening to their customers and doing right by them and I show my appreciation in 2 weeks apprx after they get 25% open or so which can be done in few days but I got to smaort with spending money this year new job less income to burn now.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 5, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> $50 (is) to(o) much to ask customers ...
> ...


I couldn't comprehend your post completely, but I would agree that $50 is too much, if their pricing was resulting in empty trails.  The fact is, with early season conditions, the North Ridge couldn't really tolerate a significantly larger crowd than they are getting already.  I always say, "nothing like a hike up Tuckerman Ravine to remind me how cheap lift tickets really are!"


----------



## powhunter (Nov 5, 2014)

$25 to ski yesterday with awesome snow and no crowds was the cats ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2014)

Outside of Thanksgiving weekend, no one pays $50 to ski Killington in November or much of December for that matter.   There are more twofers available than can be used.  

I don't think I've paid over $35 to ski there before Christmas ever.


----------



## RENO (Nov 5, 2014)

http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 5, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> I sure wouldn't have called it a "popular traverse."  I tended to use it when I was too lazy to climb to the top of Catwalk.  When I used it, it was very narrow with a nasty double fall line.  I suspect they had to at least double its width to build the stairway.



Yeah Heavenly Traverse certainly was not popular with the general public. But I don't think they doubled the width for the walkway, more trimming of low pine branches.

Before: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV2D3HLpHdE

after: http://www.killingtonblog.com/month/201009/graph/20100930A.jpg


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 5, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I would think there would be a long permitting process for cutting trees for expanding trails especially at high elevation on state forest land. As far as I'm aware that didn't occur.



Hold up.....your saying people cut trees without a permit? I call bullshit. That could never happen.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Hold up.....your saying people cut trees without a permit? I call bullshit. That could never happen.



Maybe a conveniently located and contained forest fire??


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Hold up.....your saying people cut trees without a permit? I call bullshit. That could never happen.



They do but some get caught!

http://www.landtrustalliance.org/co...news/felony-conviction-for-easement-violators


----------



## powhunter (Nov 5, 2014)

They should have elevated it and made it like a tunnel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2014)

http://mountaintimes.info/video-killington-resort-opening-day/


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Outside of Thanksgiving weekend, no one pays $50 to ski Killington in November or much of December for that matter.   There are more twofers available than can be used.
> 
> I don't think I've paid over $35 to ski there before Christmas ever.



Us on the forums do not pay that much . ppl who go to local mtn 3 times a year just pay window pricing that was a discussion started in my resentseds iwith cousin friends talking about k opening 2 days ago but 50 the advetrtising rate was to much . if it was less they would have  gone yesterday.that mty point.I


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 6, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://mountaintimes.info/video-killington-resort-opening-day/



What's interesting to me about the video is that it shows a lot of riders.  I would estimate that 90% of the people there on opening day were skiers.  I notice that is the case also in May.  Any riders out there who can comment on why they (collectively) skip the early/late season?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 6, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Us on the forums do not pay that much . ppl who go to local mtn 3 times a year just pay window pricing that was a discussion started in my resentseds iwith cousin friends talking about k opening 2 days ago but 50 the advetrtising rate was to much . if it was less they would have  gone yesterday.that mty point.I


Translation?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Translation?



 People who woud have spent money or alchol food and advestining for K was lost out because of 50 lift ticket price online. 30 they would have traveled for 20$ less.


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 6, 2014)

As a rider I'm usually heavily outnumbered until Thanksgiving or Christmas even and then once late April comes same deal. I think it has to do with the parks not being set up yet. If K had a trail just loaded with rails and boxes right now and advertised it then you would see more boards up there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> What's interesting to me about the video is that it shows a lot of riders.  I would estimate that 90% of the people there on opening day were skiers.  I notice that is the case also in May.  Any riders out there who can comment on why they (collectively) skip the early/late season?


Not a rider myself but I suspect it's because of moguls.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> People who woud have spent money or alchol food and advestining for K was lost out because of 50 lift ticket price online. 30 they would have traveled for 20$ less.



K has been advertising on their website, facebook and via email all fall about twofer one tickets.  No one pays $50 to ski there.  Or at least no one paying attention does.  People who ski this early in the year, tend to be checking out those resorts Facebook pages early and no of the deals.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 6, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> People who woud have spent money or alchol food and advestining for K was lost out because of 50 lift ticket price online. 30 they would have traveled for 20$ less.



You are translating for yourself these days?


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 6, 2014)

K lets you pay in alchol food now?  I have a lot of hand sanitizer.  will that work?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Translation?



Sometimes I feel like I need to lie down and take a nap after reading an entire Scotty paragraph.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 6, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> K lets you pay in alchol food now?  I have a lot of hand sanitizer.  will that work?



No no no. It's alcohol food, ie, Guinness cupcakes.






Just giving you a hard time Scotty


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 6, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> No no no. It's alcohol food, ie, Guinness cupcakes.



Hmm... maybe if I paw at some regular food just after sanitizing my hands.  After which I will need to sanitize my hands again.  But at least it's better than handling paper money.  Thanks, K!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's scary but I actually understand Scotty's posts.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 6, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> It's scary but I actually understand Scotty's posts.



I haven't been on much before the last couple of weeks, but this Scotty guy is rockin' the posts. At first I thought it was the lack of punctuation, but then I saw that he threw in a period, seemingly for the heck of it. I love it. Reminds me of Bobr writing if he were really drunk. 

I'm just teasing, Scotty. Love your posts and enthusiasm!


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm at Killington right now.  The rain turned to snow at about 8:00 PM.  I doubt much damage was done.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 6, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm at Killington right now.  The rain turned to snow at about 8:00 PM.  I doubt much damage was done.



So they had temps in the 50s for two days and it rained all day today and you doubt much damage was done because the rain changed over. Is that a scientific guess or cause you just really like KTon?


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 6, 2014)

The rain wasn't that bad. That's why I said what I said, Mr. Cynic.

I'm no Killington fanatic, trust me.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 6, 2014)

jerryg said:


> So they had temps in the 50s for two days and it rained all day today and you doubt much damage was done because the rain changed over. Is that a scientific guess or cause you just really like KTon?


I was there today.  While it was raining at the base this PM, it was snowing above 3500'.  There was minimal damage to Rime and Reason from the thaw.  On Upper East Fall, there were some brown spots in the mogul troughs and a short "brownish area" at the very beginning.  No big deal.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 6, 2014)

Apparently he knew better than those of us actually here.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> The rain wasn't that bad. That's why I said what I said, Mr. Cynic.
> 
> I'm no Killington fanatic, trust me.



Correct he is no Steamboat1 or Highway Star. 
Although he is the real Mr Cynic.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not cynical about any aspect of skiing. I just thought your statement was funny and was just having some fun. I am sure that you will have more fun that me when you're on the hill tomorrow! 



VTKilarney said:


> The rain wasn't that bad. That's why I said what I said, Mr. Cynic.
> 
> I'm no Killington fanatic, trust me.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 6, 2014)

A. I was kidding.
B. You never said you skied there today or that you could see the terrain during the daylight. You made a silly, general statement that could be taken any way.
C. I trust what Joshua says.
D. I never claimed to know anything about the conditions.
E. Get over it and jump back in the Z-28. 

Yikes!



VTKilarney said:


> Apparently he knew better than those of us actually here.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Correct he is no Steamboat1 or Highway Star.
> Although he is the real Mr Cynic.


Actually I think I write more positive things about Stowe than any other area. K just happens to be the closest place to our ski house therefore the place I ski most often.

But whatever, Neither I or HS will ever top the Cannon ass kissers on here.

And really who gives a damn about Burke.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 7, 2014)

Killington today.  


Sent from my iPhone, excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice.  From that distance, it almost looks like snow has been made on Superstar.

They give you a good deal at the Grand?


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice.  From that distance, it almost looks like snow has been made on Superstar.
> 
> ...


An illusion.  No snow made below North Ridge.  Some snow made on Upper Great Northern.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> But whatever, Neither I or HS will ever top the Cannon ass kissers on here.



Huh,  when have any of kissed Cannon's ass? I think all of us are very critical of what Cannon does.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Huh,  when have any of kissed Cannon's ass? I think all of us are very critical of what Cannon does.


As are K regulars. Remember the Nyberg years? Can't remember any other area being bashed as badly as K was during those years by both K regulars & others who never or rarely skied there.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 7, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> As are K regulars. Remember the Nyberg years? Can't remember any other area being bashed as badly as K was during those years by both K regulars & others who never or rarely skied there.



I credit Nyberg for having rediscovered the early season market at Killington with his installation of the Peak Stairway.  Mike Solimano has run the place very well, but I credit him with have rediscovered Killington's role for the late spring product.


----------



## Tin (Nov 7, 2014)

Lift ticket goes up $5 because Great Northern opens and you can ski down to the ridge but still have to walk up? Talk about pinching...


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 7, 2014)

Tin said:


> Lift ticket goes up $5 because Great Northern opens and you can ski down to the ridge but still have to walk up? Talk about pinching...


I suspect it went up $5 because it is the weekend.  Call me a  liar if it doesn't go back down on Monday.


----------



## Tin (Nov 7, 2014)

Just a bit nuts that Sunday River will be top to bottom with 2-3 ways down at $39.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 7, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> As are K regulars. Remember the Nyberg years? Can't remember any other area being bashed as badly as K was during those years by both K regulars & others who never or rarely skied there.



K regulars are like the big brother who thinks it's okay to beat up on their younger sibling but if some other kid did it they would kick the kids ass.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 7, 2014)

Tin said:


> Just a bit nuts that Sunday River will be top to bottom with 2-3 ways down at $39.


Killington has the advantage of being a day trip from Burlington, NY's capital district, Springfield/Hartford and Greater Boston.  It makes Killington a better target for people who:
1. Want to get in shape and an entire weekend is too much
2. Get bored skiing the same few runs for one day, much less two.

Bottom line: Bigger demand for Killington's product, ergo, bigger price.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> I credit Nyberg for having rediscovered the early season market at Killington with his installation of the Peak Stairway.  Mike Solimano has run the place very well, but I credit him with have rediscovered Killington's role for the late spring product.



You credit Nyberg?   I credit the Killington community.  Nyberg was perhaps as responsible as anyone for killing both early and late season skiing at Killington.   That stairwell had nothing to do with Nybergs vision for Killington.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> You credit Nyberg?   I credit the Killington community.  Nyberg was perhaps as responsible as anyone for killing both early and late season skiing at Killington.   That stairwell had nothing to do with Nybergs vision for Killington.


With the demise of ASC, the new owners knew nothing about Killington and it took a few years (and encouragement from the community) for the management to figure out what they bought.  The stairway was under Nyberg's watch and I believe that it led to first, the early season and then the late season.  ASC's demise resulted in fire sales - not people of vision coming into and growing an established business.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 8, 2014)

It was great to see that Prez Smith was up there for opening day joining in on the festivities.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Killington has the advantage of being a day trip from Burlington, NY's capital district, Springfield/Hartford and Greater Boston.  It makes Killington a better target for people who:
> 1. Want to get in shape and an entire weekend is too much
> 2. Get bored skiing the same few runs for one day, much less two.
> 
> Bottom line: Bigger demand for Killington's product, ergo, bigger price.



Not sure on the part of skiing the 2 runs over and over again because that is all K has right now. 
Anyway I do usually ski K early season and also more during the season because there is no easy way to get to Sunday River from where I am, west of Concord, NH.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 8, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Not sure on the part of skiing the 2 runs over and over again because that is all K has right now.
> Anyway I do usually ski K early season and also more during the season because there is no easy way to get to Sunday River from where I am, west of Concord, NH.



I was thinking the same about the variety.  The north ridge pod all skis about the same.  It sounds as though upper East Fall is bumped up, so that adds a bit of variety right there.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> With the demise of ASC, the new owners knew nothing about Killington and it took a few years (and encouragement from the community) for the management to figure out what they bought.  The stairway was under Nyberg's watch and I believe that it led to first, the early season and then the late season.  ASC's demise resulted in fire sales - not people of vision coming into and growing an established business.



It happened under Nyberg's watch, but I doubt it was much his idea.   I bet it was Mike Solimano's idea if anyone's.   The late season didn't really improve until Mike took over either.   If I'm remembering correctly the last season Nyberg was in charge he pulled the plug a weekend early citing a bad weather forecast.  The forecast ended up being wrong and it was a beautiful sunny weekend and they had wall to wall coverage still on Superstar with no lift spinning.   He also would close for the season on Saturday's as that was the last day of their pay period.

You're giving Nyberg way too much credit.  If he was still there, the plug would be getting pulled at Killington on Saturday, May 2nd this year at the latest.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Under Nyberg's 5 year tenure at Killington they only stayed open into May twice. The 08/09 season they closed May 2 & the 10/11 season they closed May 1. The last two seasons under Solimano they have closed in May both years. The 12/13 season they closed May 26 & last year (13/14 season) they closed May 18.

Under Nyberg Killington only opened once in October. The first two seasons of Solimano they opened both seasons in Oct. They did have to close one season & didn't reopen until Nov. Of course everyone knows they didn't open until November this season but that was weather related more than anything else.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I was thinking the same about the variety.  The north ridge pod all skis about the same.  It sounds as though upper East Fall is bumped up, so that adds a bit of variety right there.


Word over on K-Zone is they are blowing on Power Line. Shouldn't take long to get that trail on line being it's narrow. Even more variety.


----------



## Tin (Nov 8, 2014)

Also on Downdraft and U. Dipper. No progress on Snowdon to get t2b though.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2014)

Tin said:


> Just a bit nuts that Sunday River will be top to bottom with 2-3 ways down at $39.



Killington is more rip-off located to larger populated areas compared to SR.  I have no doubts that SR will have a better bang for the buck.


.......


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tin said:


> Also on Downdraft and U. Dipper. No progress on Snowdon to get t2b though.


They always blow upper Downdraft early. Have to get it ready for Turkey Jam. If it stays cold enough to blow snow I'm pretty sure they'll be ttb by next weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 8, 2014)

dlague said:


> Killington is more rip-off located to larger populated areas compared to SR.  I have no doubts that SR will have a better bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> .......


Everyone & his brother has 2fers for K. K is a better deal even at $54.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 8, 2014)

The thread has gotten a bit unwieldy, so let me remind you of what I think has been said, (although there are so many Killington threads going, I suspect some was on one of the other threads):
1. With the demise ASC, Killington shutdown the late season skiing, as well as the early season skiing.
2. The new owners knew nothing about what made Killington. The short term was a substantial drop in skier visits.  See http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/Vermont/killington.php
3. It took a few years (and encouragement from the community) for the new management to figure out what they bought.
4. The Peak Stairway opened under Chris Nyberg's watch, although most of the other posters see that as having had nothing to do with Nyberg. The stairway resurrected early season skiing at Killington
5. The ascension of Mike Solimano to President led to the reclaiming of Killington's late season supremacy.

Is that pretty much it?

PS:


Tin said:


> Just a bit nuts that Sunday River will be top to bottom with 2-3 ways down at $39.


According to Snocountry.com, Sunday River has one open run with 7 open acres; Killington has 4 runs on 11 open acres.  For those who hate trail counts, perhaps the acreage will be a more cogent argument.


----------



## Tin (Nov 8, 2014)

Read other sources. Top to bottom and more to open...http://www.sundayriver.com/winter/mountain-report


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

I've got my money on SR having TtB on two mountains tomorrow.   I bet they get Right Stuff open.   If not at the very least, they'll have the Barker lift spinning and two lower mountain trails on Locke to add variety.  Maybe even three

check out the skiesta webcam.  SR is definitely the play.  I'll wait until next week until K has more to offer.

http://www.skiesta.us/mountains/SkiEsta/WebCam.shtml


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 8, 2014)

From reports I've read both Stowe & Okemo are ttb already. Hiking is required however. Okemo opens the 15th & Stowe the 22nd.


----------



## Tin (Nov 8, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> From reports I've read both Stowe & Okemo are ttb already. Hiking is required however. Okemo opens the 15th & Stowe the 22nd.



Any idea what trails at Stowe? Looking at the temps. K will not be able to make snow from Sunday night until Weds. For next weekend SR, Okemo, Wildcat, and possibly Mt.Snow and Bretton Woods will be T2B before they are?! Did last year's January spook them into not blowing as much?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 8, 2014)

Tin said:


> Any idea what trails at Stowe? Looking at the temps. K will not be able to make snow from Sunday night until Weds. For next weekend SR, Okemo, Wildcat, and possibly Mt.Snow and Bretton Woods will be T2B before they are?! Did last year's January spook them into not blowing as much?



They usually open up with Perry Merrill


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

Say what?

That's new.  

For years and years it was always Upper Lord to North Slope.  From there they'd add several trails on the Four Runner side.  The gondola usually didn't open until a couple of weeks after.   It's been years since I've skied Stowe early season though.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Say what?
> 
> That's new.
> 
> For years and years it was always Upper Lord to North Slope.  From there they'd add several trails on the Four Runner side.  The gondola usually didn't open until a couple of weeks after.   It's been years since I've skied Stowe early season though.



Sorry that's what I meant


----------



## mishka (Nov 8, 2014)

anybody noticed superstar lift at Killington has no cable. On Tuesday, when where leaving, I saw workers pulling what looks like a cable up to second tower


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2014)

mishka said:


> anybody noticed superstar lift at Killington has no cable. On Tuesday, when where leaving, I saw workers pulling what looks like a cable up to second tower



Yup - standard haul rope replacement going on - SS HSQ should be ready to carry customers to the top of it in about a week, once the inspector has given it the green light


----------



## yeggous (Nov 8, 2014)

Why does Killington take so damn long to get top to bottom? Tomorrow you'll have Sunday River, Bretton Woods, and Wildcat all skiing top to bottom. Bretton Woods and Wildcat will be doing it with high speed quads. Vermont needs to get their shit together.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Why does Killington take so damn long to get top to bottom? Tomorrow you'll have Sunday River, Bretton Woods, and Wildcat all skiing top to bottom. Bretton Woods and Wildcat will be doing it with high speed quads. Vermont needs to get their shit together.



#1 - latitude I'm sure plays a bit with the variances in the micro climate that each of the other resorts you've mentioned experienced.  It only takes a few degree difference this time of year to go from a non favorable wet bulb temp to a marginally favorable wet bulb temp, to a GOOD production wet bulb temp, and Killington is the furthest South of those other 3 resorts you mentioned

#2 - possibly mileage of terrain to cover.  If I'm not mistaken the mileage that K needs to cover to get from the top of K1, down through Northridge and over to Snowdon and down to the base is more than the mileage that any other of the resorts you mentioned need to cover too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 9, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Why does Killington take so damn long to get top to bottom? Tomorrow you'll have Sunday River, Bretton Woods, and Wildcat all skiing top to bottom. Bretton Woods and Wildcat will be doing it with high speed quads. Vermont needs to get their shit together.


WOW...................just WOW !!!


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 9, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Tomorrow you'll have Sunday River, Bretton Woods, and Wildcat all skiing top to bottom. Bretton Woods and Wildcat will be doing it with high speed quads.



Yeah, but Killington is charging $54 MORE than BW and Wildcat today so it must be a lot better.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Why does Killington take so damn long to get top to bottom? Tomorrow you'll have Sunday River, Bretton Woods, and Wildcat all skiing top to bottom. Bretton Woods and Wildcat will be doing it with high speed quads. Vermont needs to get their shit together.



I'm not sure how much this will affect business at Killington, though.  Personally, Wildcat is only 1/2 longer for me, so they would get my business assuming a reasonable cost difference.  I'm sure that Killington is still the play for many because of location.  I hope K is taking notes, though!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Nov 9, 2014)

K is working on T2B now, guns on Bunny Buster, Mouse Trap, and lower sections of GN.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> K is working on T2B now, guns on Bunny Buster, Mouse Trap, and lower sections of GN.



I would still choose wildcat over this route at Killington.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I would still choose wildcat over this route at Killington.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i agree Lynx is my favorite cruiser in all of New England.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't think it's even debatable that Wildcat has the best route right now. Lynx is amazing even mid winter let alone having it this early.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 9, 2014)

Let it bump up and it would be even better


----------



## yeggous (Nov 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Let it bump up and it would be even better



There were bumps forming in Middle Lynx today. You would have been very happy.


----------

